# Psp slim - My short review



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 12, 2008)

Remember the days when we all used to stay glued with the so called brick game playing games like snake and tettris for hours . All other gaming devices like the Nintendo gameboy or ds were too expensive and were not common for an average Indian child to experience in those days . I still remember the days when I used to cry for the 8 bit tv game and my joy knew no bounds when my parents purchased it when I scored good marks in school . But things have changed now , with high end graphics to pixels and latest consoles , gaming in india is about to explode. From childhood I have been a natural gamer and have experienced many different gaming platforms like 8,16-bit tv gaming , pc-gaming , consoles like ps2 , xbox and now this wonderful gadget the psp( Playstation portable ) slim aka psp 2000 
 Its been almost a week since I am using this sexy gadget and I am yet to check its full potential but even then I recommend the PSP to any gamer out there. For the most part, I haven't had to... Anyone who sees one, will wont one .
As I mentioned in earlier thread that I got the modded psp brick for 8.6k with bill and a 4gb card for 1.9k. Now here goes the review….



  Design and Ergonomics
The PSP pulls off an impressive design and ergonomics coup that must have designers shaking their heads in bemused wonder. Comparing it with the older psp the psp slim is sexier and slimmer but some people can call it cheap since the original psp looked like an expensive 500$ gizmo , on the other hand the material used on the psp slim is slightly of inferior quality but is definitely more shinier . Aside from the slimmer dimensions (2.8 inches high 6.6 inches wide and 0.6 inch deep) and lighter weight (just about 200-220 grams), the new Sony PSP doesn't look much different from its predecessor. The main attraction of the gadget is its brilliant 4.3 inch widescreen lcd display . LCD display remains, bordered by controls on its left, right, and bottom side, plus two buttons along the top edge. Anyone who's used a Sony console over the last decade should be able to pick up and play this gadget . The speaker is on the front side unlike in the older model where it was located behind . At a first glance one would think that it might slip through your hands but believe me , the gadget fits perfectly in your hands and there is no way for slipping . 

  Performance
This is the various imformation I collected on net . The PSP is powered by the PSP CPU with a system clock frequency of 1 to 333MHz, depending on load. It has 64MB of main memory . The PSP has an optical UMD drive which takes 2.3" discs that look like very small CDs encased in a cartridge with a clear cover and an opening for the laser. 

  Display and Sound

The 4.3" 16:9 widescreen is certainly larger than any PDA . But the comparison ends there: the PSP the moment you turn on, To appreciate the PSP, you simply must see it in person. The screen is superbly crisp, carries perfect color tones in both games and movies, and is very bright but it is adviceable to keep the brightness on low level to increase the battery life . . No one will complain that the display is dim even on low brightness settings . The loudspeaker is nothing special but does its job while playing games . Using the bundled earbud headphones in the pack, sound is very impressive. It's loud, clear, and has great dynamic and tonal range . I tested the PSP with creative ep-630 headphones, and the end result was decently deep bass and rich, smooth sound. Yes, you can use any set of 3.5mm stereo headphones you like. And yes, the PSP doubles as an MP3 player. Some might say that sound output is not loud enough specially after using an ipod and my n91 but when sound quality is concerned then it is on par with the best in the business .I have heard of many hacks that can amplify the sound output by three times but I haven’t yet tried it .The psp slim can play DRM-free MP3, WMA, WAV, AAC, and ATRAC3 files, along with support for album art. Shuffle and repeat modes are supported, along with a visualizer function. But I have to admit that the music management sucks all time . Searching songs can be a headache if you have a large collection . If you are not into gaming and just need a good pmp for music and videos then in my opinion the psp would not be a good buy .

  Now the main part , GAMING!!
Gaming on psp slim is by far superior then any other portable console out there in the market . Graphics vice the psp is on par with the ps2 and many of its titles are simply ports of PlayStation 2 games . The gaming ergonomics are excellent and the small analog controller works well, as do the standard Playstation buttons .When gaming your fingers won't go into spasms while working with the psp . Clearly, the PSP is designed for a more mature audience .
It's also worth noting that many of the PSP games include an online multiplayer component. Some games offer ad hoc multiplayer (peer to peer, for playing against other PSP'ers in the same room), others offer Internet play, or both .

There are numerous tittles out there in the market and many of them are indeed very addictive . In India newer tittles costs slightly more then 1k but you can find all the tittles on the net that you need but that is piracy .

  Big screen gaming??
The new PSP has an AV output jack (which doubles as a standard headphone connector) by which you can watch movies and play games on high end tv , unfortunately no cable bundle is provided so with the pack and you have to buy it separately . The maximum video resolution varies according to the content displayed. Video content from UMD discs and Memory Stick can be displayed at DVD-level 720x480 resolutions , though quality will vary depending upon how the compression of the video is but games are locked into the PSP's native 480x272 display as a result you cant play games in fullscreen and some black portion remains surrounding the border of the tv screen . Another potentially bigger problem with games is that they don't seem to even work on TVs that can't handle progressive-scan (480p) output. So while nearly any HDTV should be fine but older televisions will be limited to displaying nongaming video output.
The PSP can also display      JPEG, GIF, and TIFF photos stored on the MS Duo card--individually, or as      a slideshow.
  . Last but not the least : Battery Life
If you play games nonstop then the battery will last for about 4.5 hours depending on the game you are playing . Brightness level of the screen plays an important role in the battery life . I watched the movie Transformers twice with full brightness settings and while watching it for the third time the battery went dead after 15 minutes of movie playback . If you keep the brightness level minimal then you can watch the same movie for about 3 times and about 10 % battery life still remains .
The system menu has a battery icon with four segments, as well as a menu option with more detailed information such as percentage and an estimated time in hours and minutes of remaining power. When the last brick disappears from the battery meter, the system warns you that power is low. You can also play the PSP while it's connected to the AC adapter, and charge the battery at the same time. The new psp slim also charges through the usb port and for that you have to change the settings to usb mode . The PSP actually offers longer runtimes for gaming and video playback than the current PDAs. 
  I still have to check the wifi system but that will surely reduce its battery life .

  CONCLUSION
For about 8.5k the new psp slim is definitely a gadget to own . Why wouldn't anyone love a console that looks like a ultra-modern and cool device, has Sony behind it, a great list of rollout titles and a widescreen that can't be a beat? Throw in movie playback, an MP3 player, stereo, a photo viewer, stereo output, WiFi and geat gaming ergonomics .Anyone who sees one, wants one .The new psp slim is definitely worth a buy but I wont advice it as an upgrade for the original psp .
And finally the psp slim isn’t perfect , but who is? The battery life is surely a big problem but again to run such a big wonderful screen and wonderful graphical games require lots of power . The music management can be improved so that it can be used with its full potential . The usb charging is just a joke , it takes ages for the battery to charge fully through the usb mode .
With so many advantages and slight disadvantages the psp slim is definitely a gadget one must treasure in his collection . For 8.5k it is indeed a very good buy . I recommend the PSP to any gamer out there . In short I will rate it as 8.5/10 .


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

dude u have already posted same thread yest!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice review, I just cant wait to get one .

but i have some queries

1. Which memory card are you using (and which make), Duo or Pro Duo? Is there any difference between the transfer speeds of the two or any other difference. Sandisk 4GB is for 3k here(Pune). What is the max size of memory card that PSP can support?

2. The shop I got info on PSP is not giving any earphone with the psp, did you get the earphones in the box? PSP is 8900/- here. Which earphones will be the best to buy if none are bundled with the PSP.

3. From where did you get ur PSP (mumbai?) , which shop?

Can any pune person suggest me a shop to buy a modded PSP and mem  card? all i have gone through is malls and big sony shops, and obviously they dont have modded ones  .

btw what color  your PSP is , only silver ones are available here ...grr


----------



## Pathik (Apr 14, 2008)

Try to get a modded one only
1.16gb mspds i think.
2. Ep 630 800 bucks.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 15, 2008)

hey no replies!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice Review


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

A great review.
I loved your introduction to topic....reminded me of my old days 

Enjoy your PSP


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 15, 2008)

:sob:....gosh...this is first review that made my eyes moist.....:sniff:

:borat voice:..its nice....


----------



## ashu_dps (May 1, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> Nice review, I just cant wait to get one .
> 
> but i have some queries
> 
> ...




U can use Pro Duo in PSP.
A 4GB will cost u round 1700-1900 (Original Sandisk) or 800-900 for a fake. M on a fake but still no problem except the transfer speed which is 1.67MB/sec max on the fake, while on my original Sandisk 2GB its 4.7MB/sec

The core pack doesnt bundels in any earphone nor is there any data cable in it, just the console, battery and the charger. Thats it.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 1, 2008)

The 4GB original Sandisk is 3k. Use a creative ep 230/630


----------



## Riteshonline (May 1, 2008)

Hummmmmmmm,
I want to buy NEW Sony PSP Portable. What is The Prise???
is almost all the Latest games are available for Protable.How is Function of PSP portable??Whats th Techinical Specification?? IS that Graphics Is good?
we can Install another Game on it? or that Comes with*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif Bundle??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2008)

Thx for th replies


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (May 23, 2008)

Can I mod the PSP myself? Or do I have to buy the modded vresion??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2008)

do standard slim PSPs with firmware update to enable playing ISOs have guarentee ?

Is there any version of PSP without that oh so useless umd drive replaced with a mini dvd drive, so that we can instead use DVD-RWs for carrying data ?

How good is PSP at PS1 emulation and emulation of former old generation tv consoles like NES, SNES, etc and handhelds like Game Boy Advance, etc ?

Can the PSP successfully emulate the Nintendo DS ?


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

^^ You can mod it yourself. But you ll need a Pandora Battery to mod a SLim. So better get a modded one. Then you can update it to the latest Modded fw without a Pandora battery. Also modded ones come cheaper.


----------



## New (May 23, 2008)

Good review...


----------



## nowornever (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

I m frm pune.I am going to buy PSP soon.Ihave few queries and expect help soon...

1)Can anyone tell me where can I buy PSP   cheaply whether in mumbai or pune and shop details as well?
2)Is it worthy to buy from grey market considering the warranty and originality of product as well?
3)I don't want to spend on UMD  ,so from where can I go for modding my psp?Please provide me contact details either from mumbai or pune,but preferably pune and rates as well....
4)What if I go for memorystick from manufacturers other than sony eg.sandisk etc.Does it make any difference in playing games/ compatibility issues?

Cheers...
amit


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 15, 2008)

Dude, you have enquired about the same in QnA
If you are in such a rush, post your queries here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91179
The above thread is most popular for all PSP discussions


----------



## nowornever (Sep 22, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Dude, you have enquired about the same in QnA
> If you are in such a rush, post your queries here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91179
> The above thread is most popular for all PSP discussions


 
Hi,
Can anyone tell me which is the latest firmware available 4 PSP?

Cheers..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ 
the legal and official firmware from sony for the PSP is 1.51 and unofficially (cfw) is 4.01 m33
---------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 22, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> the legal and official firmware from sony for the PSP is 1.51 and unofficially (cfw) is 4.01 m33
> ---------------
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



No, official firmware is 4.05 , and CFW is 4.01 . When new FW comes hackers mod it and release it as CFW.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ ooh, is it..lol..

sorry my mistake...i was wrong..


----------

